# Error Number: 0x80040702



## TechyChallenged (Jul 25, 2010)

I am using Windows 7 and recently tried uninstalling Peachtree Quantum 2011. I want to reinstall but it keeps telling me Peachtree can only be installed once on a pc. When I try and uninstall the following message comes up Error Number: 0x80040702 Failed to load DLL: InstallUti. Anyone know what I need to do to get rid of this message and be allowed to install Peachtree again?


----------



## mel8again (Jul 7, 2008)

Did the software uninstall successfully? Was the folder it was in also removed? Uninstalls sometimes leave the folder and sub folders that the programs was in. Use windows explorer to find the folders and delete them. I found this post elsewhere.

"At times, you may encounter a fatal error 0x80040702 message when you try to reinstall a program on your computer.
*Cause*
This error usually occurs when some files or entries of the program get left behind when you uninstalled it earlier. 
*Solution* 
To rectify the error, use the Search feature to locate and delete any files of this program still present on your system. Next, perform a registry scan using a reliable registry cleaning software, such as RegGenie, to get rid of the leftover entries. Now, proceed with the installation. 
At times, the Add or Remove Programs utility in Windows is unable to ensure complete program removal. This is why the use of an efficient program uninstaller tool, such as Perfect Uninstaller, is highly recommended."


----------



## TechyChallenged (Jul 25, 2010)

Thanks for the tip. I live in Dubai and the website is blocked. Is there another website I can download a similar program from?


----------



## mel8again (Jul 7, 2008)

Download ccleaner from http://www.filehippo.com/download_ccleaner. Make a system restore point before running. After is has run you can use Windows Explorer to find where it was installed and delete any folders left.


----------

